# White Widow grow



## bizzy323 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sup, everyone here are my new pictures of my white widow plants. They are about 2weeks old. They are growing pretty fast, for some reason to me it seems like they are growing faster then last time when i did hydro. I am also keeping one lowryder male plant which I am going to cross it with white widow.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 9, 2005)

nice looking crop ya got started there.  that would make some low widow or maybe white rider...


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks weeddog, bro how long should I vegg them for SOG?


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 10, 2005)

dont know about sog,  never done that yet.  i did scrog one time but think i didnt do it right.  i think you probably should vegg till your canopy is full.  maybe gangaguru can help you on that.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice lookin babies, dude.  Best of luck for a snappin crop!


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 13, 2005)

one of my ww plants leaves are little curling in, i think this is normal for ww?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is some new pics of my plant at weeks 4 of vegg under 400watt MH, I praying this comes out to be a female since i used  my last feminized ww seed.  I want to take some clones after harvest if I be able to do it. If not, my next grow is going to be jock horror what do you guys think about the this strain?  Also what are the chances of getting a female with a feminized seed? I notice the plants leaves kinda curl in as shown in pictures, but i guess it's normal with ww? peace


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 22, 2005)

She looks good to me bro. Take a few clones of it now. Then if it turns out male you can just toss them. If not then you can turn the clones into your new mothers and grow two diffrent strains next time.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, today i put it to flower. Lets hope it is a "she" DS. You think I be able to re-vegg little longer after  seeing sex?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

I think you should just take clones now and then flower it. If it's male just toss the clone. If it's female. Keep the clone and turn it into your mother for your next grows.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 23, 2005)

where should i keep the clone though bro? remember I have one room and that room is flowering now. I am thinking of taking one clone since I don't have space, then vegg it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

To root a clone, you dont need alot of light. Set it by a open window. Put a compact floro in a cardboard box and put thew clone in a 20Oz pop bottle cut in half then tape the bottle back together after you have the clone inside.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 25, 2005)

I took two clones bro, after rooted can i just throw them in the flowering room?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes. But I would keep one as a mother so you can keep the strain going for a while.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

after flowering it for 6 days the plant showed sex and its a "male". I have two more small widow plants that were flowering with the one in the flower but haven't showed any signs of sex yet.


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2005)

Take cuttings bro'. I, for the life of me, do NOT understand ppl not taking cuttings, growing from seed every grow. Rather than getting a single plant (1) from that $10 seed, dozens can be had for the same money, simply by taking clones. 
  I don't recall having a plant indoors in the last 10 years, that I didn't have a cutting from. You never know when you might run on to that _"Special"_ plant, the "Holy Graille" so to speak. And without a cutting, it could very well be lost and never seen again. I'd like someone to kick me right in the nuts, if I let that happen..


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 29, 2005)

maybe those two left will be female.  males do tend to show their sex earlier than females do.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

weeddog the other two didn't show sex, I'm thinking they were to young when i put it to flower so there not sexual mature yet? but I hope there females bro although I flower them way to young so i ain't gonnna get much even if it's a female. your right Hick, next grow I am going to take clone from each plant before I flower them.


----------

